# Plastic guard under passenger side 2016 murano



## DaweMD (Oct 30, 2017)

I was wondering what this part is actually called so I can try to replace mine as it looks like a rock went through the side of it when you bend down and look at it from the passengers side. Does anyone know wha kind of cost is associated with this part? Is this a regular occurrence? We will be coming up to owning this vehicle for a year right away.

Thanks in advance
Mike Dawe
Edmonton, Alberta
Canada


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A picture of the part would be helpful.


----------



## DaweMD (Oct 30, 2017)

How do I post pics, I went to reply but didn’t see an option for attachments


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need to use a an image host site (Photobucket, for example) and copy and paste the url link, or use the "insert image" tab on the reply box and insert the url there. FYI, you can also use the part diagrams at a site like NissanPartsDeal.com to find (and even purchase) the part, if you wish. It allows you to search by year/model or by VIN # and will give you a number of categories to pick from, including Body parts.

www.nissanpartsdeal.com


----------



## DaweMD (Oct 30, 2017)

Ok, thanks. Found the part number 74814-5AA0A. I talked to my local dealer and they have one, $104 plus tax and install.


----------

